# First Post First Lathe



## master of none (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey everybody , like the title says this is my first post that makes me a newbie and first lathe newbie again.It's a Grizzly 10 x 20 and after doing a lot of thinking  for about a year or so I decided if I bough a 7 x this is what I'll eventually end up with as I learned how to and what can be done on a lathe,I think I made a good choice.I already have a Grizzly mill a g 8689 , small but does what I need it to do.I love machining and always made parts if I didn't have it and needed to fix something in a hurry , I have a lawn business and this is my 31 st year and sort of semi retired ,but don't tell my wife, she thinks I work full time.I meat some people on this forum that live near me and one of them was kind enough to help me put the lathe on my bench so if I can do this right I'll post some pictures.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 25, 2015)

Welcome to Hobby Machinist forum! And nice machines! I've always liked that lathe.


----------



## master of none (Oct 26, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Welcome to Hobby Machinist forum! And nice machines! I've always liked that lathe.



Thanks Bill the more I use it the more I'm convince I made the right choice.


----------



## Franko (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Rick. I started with a Grizzly G-4000. That is good size and featured lathe. You are in for some fun.


----------



## ch2co (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome!  Gee, that looks just kinda sorta like mine except its missing something.  Oh, yea!  Where's all the swarf oil grime and chipped paint? Mine came with it!
I think that you got cheated!  To quote Joe Walsh, But Seriously Folks, once you get it up and running, I hope that you have as much fun as I've had with mine.
This forum is a great place to deposit any and all questions that you might ever have with the machine, or with machining in general. A veritable cornucopia of experience and knowledge. 

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome!
By the looks of the small bikes, and other amusements in the background, you're raisin up some shop gnomes.
Wiley creatures. Great fun!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## master of none (Oct 26, 2015)

Franko said:


> Welcome to the forum, Rick. I started with a Grizzly G-4000. That is good size and featured lathe. You are in for some fun.


Thanks Franko,I'm totally in hog heaven with this machine.


----------



## 6mmBR (Oct 26, 2015)

And if you ever get bored, there are all kinds of mods and additions you can make to the lathe. I bought the cousin, the 752, and really like it. A lot of the same mods are available for both lathes. 

Enjoy!


----------



## master of none (Oct 26, 2015)

ch2co said:


> Welcome!  Gee, that looks just kinda sorta like mine except its missing something.  Oh, yea!  Where's all the swarf oil grime and chipped paint? Mine came with it!
> I think that you got cheated!  To quote Joe Walsh, But Seriously Folks, once you get it up and running, I hope that you have as much fun as I've had with mine.
> This forum is a great place to deposit any and all questions that you might ever have with the machine, or with machining in general. A veritable cornucopia of experience and knowledge.
> 
> Chuck the grumpy old guy



Hey Chuck,Didn't get cheated it just came late,I've been living in the garage since I got it,I tried my hand at grinding bits wasn't going to well then saw a vid on u-tube about a jig so I made one and they work great,I'll be posting alot cause I have a truck load of questions.


----------



## master of none (Oct 26, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> Welcome!
> By the looks of the small bikes, and other amusements in the background, you're raisin up some shop gnomes.
> Wiley creatures. Great fun!!
> 
> ...


Hey Daryl,The best thing about all those kids is they go home at 5:00 my wife babysits kids and they're a handful.


----------



## master of none (Oct 27, 2015)

6mmBR said:


> And if you ever get bored, there are all kinds of mods and additions you can make to the lathe. I bought the cousin, the 752, and really like it. A lot of the same mods are available for both lathes.
> 
> Enjoy!


I'm starting to buy some things and I can see that there is no end to this and as I learn more maybe I can make some things.


----------

